# Nutritional Guidelines...



## TJohn (May 6, 2003)

Hey all, I've just got my hands on this awesome software that allows me to keep track of every macro and micro nutrient I consume. During set up it walked me through a lot of things, one being my nutritional needs. It had defaults like diabetic, low glycemic, 30 40 30, gain, lose, etc. I want to pick custom and create my own. The thing is, I've really changed my workout routine in the last year. I've gone from just lifting to gain mass to more of a cut the fat and gain lean muscle routine which for me at 40 let me enjoy running again. I now lift and run, run every other day about 4-6 miles. I can still gain muscle because my metabolism has just slowed enough so that I can do that but still gain if I eat enough. Where should I set my nutritional guidelines in the program??? Right now I have it set for..... 

Sat Fat = 5%
Poly Fat = 10%
Mono Fat = 10%
Protein = 35%
Complex Carbs = 33%
Refined sugars = 7%

There is 100%. I'm trying to keep enough carbs in there to supply my runs. Any advice would help.

TJohn


----------



## Showdown (May 6, 2003)

Hey TJohn, long time no see!

Out of curiosity, what's the name of the software?


----------



## Tani (May 6, 2003)

TJohn!     It's been too long!  I didn't know you were over here too.  My hostas are lookin' my-tee-fine this time of year.  How's your yard doing?

Showdown - nice to see you here too.


----------



## TJohn (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Showdown *_
> Hey TJohn, long time no see!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the name of the software?



Hey Showdown!! Long time indeed!! Hope all is well with you. The software is called Performance Diet Pro 4.0 it's by Healthkeeper. 
Here is their web site. It takes some getting used to but I've been using it for about a month and it really is very good for tracking your intake, setting goals, etc....

TJ


----------



## TJohn (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tani *_
> TJohn!     It's been too long!  I didn't know you were over here too.  My hostas are lookin' my-tee-fine this time of year.  How's your yard doing?
> 
> Showdown - nice to see you here too.




TANI...   WOW really long time. It's so nice to hear from you. Still gardening huh, me too. I have very limited computer time nowadays  Oh well I hope to get some posting time in, although I always say that  

TJ


----------



## Tank316 (May 6, 2003)

glad and good to see you guys and gals around


----------



## TJohn (May 7, 2003)

So, does anyone think I'm taking in too many or too little carbs for the amount of running I do?? Except for you DP  of course. I'm still eating to gain lean muscle.

TJohn


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

You know my opinion......I still belive you could do less sugars and carbs and the ones you eat should be slow burning......I could see 45/25/30 P/C/F working, but would prefer 50/15/35...after acclimation, this would cause faster BF loss, and your energy/recovery would not suffer unles you run at an intensified pace 

DP


----------



## TJohn (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You know my opinion......I still belive you could do less sugars and carbs and the ones you eat should be slow burning......I could see 45/25/30 P/C/F working, but would prefer 50/15/35...after acclimation, this would cause faster BF loss, and your energy/recovery would not suffer unles you run at an intensified pace
> 
> DP



Yes, I will not be running any marathons so if I change my guidelines to 45/25/30 I should be alright. I'll give it a try. Cutting the refined sugars down to zero too, and the sat fat down to 4% of total fat. I use 20 grams dextrose and 20 grams maltodextrin after hard work outs. 40 grams should be just enough to raise insulin levels for me to help the sups I'm taking get in but not enough to encourage any fat storage. Do you suggest using both or just 40 grams of one?

Thanks!!
TJ


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

40/20 P/C PWO if you must (studies say 40/40 is optimal for recovery, but it isn't for leaness unless you have a strong metabolism)....don't fear saturated fats  (see Mercola), it's cis and trans we worry about......as long as insulin is kept in check, however,....SF can become "Sticky" in the presence of sugars 

DP


----------



## TJohn (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 40/20 P/C PWO if you must (studies say 40/40 is optimal for recovery, but it isn't for leaness unless you have a strong metabolism)....don't fear saturated fats  (see Mercola), it's cis and trans we worry about......as long as insulin is kept in check, however,....SF can become "Sticky" in the presence of sugars
> 
> DP



40/20 P/C PWO??? Sorry... what do you mean by that?

40/40 is a bit too much simple carbs for me post w/o. I'm pretty light and metabolism has slowed slightly. I've read up on sat fats, that's why I've cut them down since I'm doing the post w/o thing. I'm taking 2-3 Tbsp Barleans Flax throughout the day, hopefully that is making things.... less sticky 

TJ


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

40 grams of Protein, and only 20 grams of Carbs as dextrose or malto and only if you must  (could go 30 grams  "slow burner's" plus fat and fiber instead)


----------



## Showdown (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_could go 30 grams  "slow burner's" plus fat and fiber instead



Ugh.  I thought I was the only one...

Well, maybe on the other site!


----------



## TJohn (May 8, 2003)

Alright! I've tweaked my program and I'm excited to view my progress. Thanks Doc for the advice. I'll keep you informed.

TJ

ps.. gonna cut back on the running a tad from 6 to 4 miles every other day. Also slow it down so I get in my low target heart rate zone. That should help eliminate any unwanted fat. Not that I have much to get rid of


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Consider hills, sprints. fartleks, adventure running.....lol 

DP


----------



## TJohn (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Consider hills, sprints. fartleks, adventure running.....lol
> ...



Already do  gotta keep it fun ya know!

TJ


----------

